# 09005037000



## oliveer (1 Mai 2008)

Auch eine lustige SMS, die mich letzte Tage erreicht hat - mal wieder ohne Preisangabe

Von 00491633661643 – 14.04 / 17.11 Uhr : Hi mein Schatz, ich bin jetzt wieder unter 09005037000 erreichbar. Deine Anne

Betreiber der 0900-Rufnummer ist : Egon Auchter GmbH aus Kaiserslautern

Mal sehen, ob die mein Auskunftsersuchen beantworten ...

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------

